# miscarriage after chemical pregnancy....



## Donnak (Jun 30, 2015)

I just had a donor embroyo cycle and was convinced that because DOR and male infertility was my problem then DE was the miricle answer.... I was in no way prepared for the fact that you could get a pisitive result then everything go wrong so quickly.

My head is in a spin and I have had lots of people being so casual about it, including nhs nurses who just shrugged and said you have miscarried.  No empathy, no support just felt like they wanted me to get out as quickly as possible.  They offered no advice, did not even tell me not to use tampons during the bleeding, nothing.

I then emailed the clinic I had the transfer with and they were not supportive at all.  I asked fir pissible explainations looking for reasons (having read most m/c are due to chromosome issues) and all I got back was I doubt it was the embryo problem as all our donors are screened.  No offer of advice or review of what went wrong or any possibilities of whats wrong with me.....I would justlike someone to actually care and say you know it's just one of those things...


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Big hugs to you, Donna.    I'm sorry you've not received compassionate care from the NHS or your IVF clinic.

Clinics often don't like to talk about this, but unless the donor embryo has undergone PGD testing, there's no way to be sure it didn't have a chromosomal abnormality. The odds of chromosomal abnormality are lower with young donors that have been karyotype tested, but trisomy can occur in an embryo regardless of the age of the people the gametes come from. It may well have been just bad luck.

Have you ever been tested for clotting disorders or immune factors like elevated NK cell levels and antiphospholipid antibodies? These are issues that can cause miscarriage (not always, but the risk is increased) regardless of how healthy the embryo is, and if they are present your treatment should be tailored appropriately regardless of whether you use OE or DE. You may not be able to access these tests on the NHS as usually they require recurrent miscarriages (3 or more losses of pregnancies visible on ultrasound, or 2 or more if you require IVF to get pregnant), although I think some ladies have successfully appealed to their CCGs to get these tests funded on the NHS after only one IVF miscarriage depending on individual circumstances. If you have an overseas clinic, or go to a different overseas clinic for your next treatment, you may be able to get some or all of the testing done much more cheaply there than you can privately in the UK. (I was able to get tested for all of the common clotting disorders quite cheaply at my clinic in Czech Republic, for instance.)

Again, I am very, very sorry for your loss. Miscarriage is a terrible thing, and I'm sure it's especially terrible when your expectations of a healthy pregnancy are so much higher because your embryo comes from young and healthy donors.


----------

